

Why don't we dance anymore - shanac
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/magazine/why-dont-we-dance-anymore.html

======
ColinWright
Ballroom dancing evolved in a time when it was about meeting the opposite sex
and being able to move confidently without having innate talent, extraordinary
ability, unusual skill, or time. Steps that couldn't be done by average people
were evolved out, and things that looked good without effort were kept and
refined.

As a result, ordinary people can look fantastic if they learn the absolute
basics. I know, my wife and I are repeatedly asked if we are professional. And
no, we're not.

It's great exercise, and you meet some lovely people from a wide range of
backgrounds. The side-effects include increased balance, body control, and
style.

This sort of dancing is not dead, but it has, to some extent, gone
underground.

------
ColinWright
Single page:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/magazine/why-dont-we-
dance...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/magazine/why-dont-we-dance-
anymore.html?_r=0&pagewanted=all)

